

The Science of Gratitude - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/7/waste/the-science-of-gratitude

======
_almosnow
A little tangent, but gratitude will always be a sign for good manners.

Nothing pisses me off more than people who are rude with other people serving
them (bartenders, waiters, stylists, maids, ...); whenever I spot that kind of
behavior on people who are close to me (coworkers, acquaintances, even dates,
...) they go straight to a bucket of people who I maintain the minimal
necessary contact with.

